# tiny red spots on CoCo's ears



## CoCo187 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey everyone

It's been a while since I've posted...been a busy bee...coco is well and is growing so fast. We had her spayed exactly 3 weeks ago and she has recovered really well. 

Today I gave her a bath after 4 weeks -she was really stinky! But I've just noticed that on the tips of her ears she has tiny little red spots. I've never seen her scratching her ears but she does shake a lot...This is normal for her and I've never though anything of it. I've attached a picture...I wondered if any of you could help? I don't want to book an appointment with the vet if it's something that might not be urgent. 

Thanks in advance

G


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe some cortisone cream on the affected spot? Just once though, as cortisone is a powerful anti-inflammatory. If it helps, then maybe your vet can give you advice?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Try to use some aloe gel on a cotton ball and clean it with that...and maybe use some zink salve on it? Just a tiiiiiny tiny drop  

It can also be that it*s red because of sunburn...just use som sun cream for kids on her ear flips


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

From your picture, it look like petechia, or small bruises. This can be caused by head shaking. Have you had her ears checked recently? Some dogs shake heir heads instead of scratch when they have ear infections.
As for the petechia, it should resolve on its own after the head shaking stops. There isn't much you can apply to it since it is a bruise. If it worsens, I would definitely get her into the vet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree it's most likely petechia from head shaking. An ear exam at the vet would be helpful to make sure the ear looks ok inside.


----------

